# Salt prices this season



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Has anyone got any idea on how much salt is going to be this season, i already hav one price its $89.00 a ton delivered.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

FISHERBOY;561235 said:


> Has anyone got any idea on how much salt is going to be this season, i already hav one price its $89.00 a ton delivered.


How much at a time? I can't see salt prices going up anymore then 10-15% at most, but I could be wrong.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i have not heard yet.... I would assume 10% to 12 % for fuel costs.....but with last yrs almost $90 per ton in the middle of the shortage , who knows


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

FISHERBOY;561235 said:


> Has anyone got any idea on how much salt is going to be this season, i already hav one price its $89.00 a ton delivered.


I hope that's all it's going to be this year! I paid that at the yard at the beginning of last season!


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i was around $50 till the shortage


----------



## sherwin (Jul 11, 2008)

We hit almost $120/ton by the end of Feb. last year. Talked to our supplier last week and he expects around $70/ ton this season, which is what we started at last year.


----------



## witty (Dec 21, 2007)

i went to the agway the other day where i purchase my salt from. cashier there said that a 50lbs of bagged salt just went up to $5.10 per bag, compared to last year where it was $4.25 perbag. he said by the time september-october rolls around, it may even got a little higher. he wanst sure what bulk salt was going for but you know that the price on that will be jacked up too..................this is crazy.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

witty;561934 said:


> i went to the agway the other day where i purchase my salt from. cashier there said that a 50lbs of bagged salt just went up to $5.10 per bag, compared to last year where it was $4.25 perbag. he said by the time september-october rolls around, it may even got a little higher. he wanst sure what bulk salt was going for but you know that the price on that will be jacked up too..................this is crazy.


Thats a big jump. My supplier said .10-.15 cent jump on bags. No numbers on bulk, end of july all city and state contracts are done and she can give me pricing. Last year started at 52 a ton till the end of Jan. My last 24 ton cost 160 a ton trucked in from Ohio.


----------



## Zodiac (Jul 9, 2008)

I actually buy salt by the 50LB bag, by the pallet, and I get it from my employer who marks it up 10% over cost (employee discount). 

I bought a pallet of 50LB bags last year and stuck them in my garage. 

After taxes I did pay $7 a bag, so about $280 a ton. Which is expensive. But it was the blue stuff you can see after you throw it down, and it worked really well.

After the salt shortage, I had people coming to my house to buy salt at $14-$20 a bag. And prolly made more on salt than I did on plowing.


----------



## Snowgeek (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm hearing prices from 110/ton and up


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

I just about shat myself. morton replied to day its gonna cost me 104.83 a ton this year for regular salt!!! and they will only give me 125 tons. last year it was 56.50. cargill said none for you and us salt said it is gonna be market rates what ever that means. anyone in mpls have an in for a better deal? I need about 300-400 tons this season.


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

I received a estimate of $115 a ton in West Michigan last week.

They also said they expect a shortage again.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Damn! I just wish our local supplier would give us a price! I called today and got the same old story......we dont know yet and wont know probably til' late October. LATE OCTOBER what the hell how can we give a bid with prices all over the place.:angry::angry:


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

just bought 100 ton of dry salt(straight out of the ground), for mid $50's and another $50 for delivery......bought 150 #50 bags of Quick Thaw for $8.75 with free delivery.......


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Jay brown;573689 said:


> just bought 100 ton of dry salt(straight out of the ground), for mid $50's and another $50 for delivery......bought 150 #50 bags of Quick Thaw for $8.75 with free delivery.......


Where does the other salt come from?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

JD Dave;573691 said:


> Where does the other salt come from?


From the Ocean. Where did you think!


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

Its always neat to remember that the salt you're buying is 400 million years old.

Maybe a lot older than that depending on how long it was soluable before the ocean that was here dried up.

But thats what the salt is. Ancient dry salt flats from oceans long gone. Just happens to be a half mile underground now.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

JD Dave;573691 said:


> Where does the other salt come from?


i just ment that is was dry because it was freshly mined....other stuff i have gotten in the past had been rained on because it had come from a outside pile...


----------



## ZoomByU (Jan 25, 2008)

We've been seeing prices around 130-150 a ton delivered. Cargill and Morton won't sell to contractors. Not sure where we are getting our salt from yet, I'm working on that this week calling everyone.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

cet;573775 said:


> From the Ocean. Where did you think!


ok so try this

buy the coean ft property , pump in the seawater

filter the salt from the water... put the water in our liquid sprayers, create ice on the properties, then you can salt it away , with the filtered salt

and you can advertise that its all natural


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Jay brown;574031 said:
 

> i just ment that is was dry because it was freshly mined....other stuff i have gotten in the past had been rained on because it had come from a outside pile...


Just having fun with you Jay, I know what you meant. LOL


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

got a price of 70.50 a ton picked up at the dock today. asked how long they expected that to last, and he said pretty much into a good portoin of the winter,, unless we have another year like last.payup


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

by the time i have trucking involved im looking at 75 bucks a ton. i cant complain.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

if anyone is looking for salt in the baltimore, or Philly area, i found a price for 82 per ton , If you want to IM me , ill give u the name


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

Jay brown;573689 said:


> just bought 100 ton of dry salt(straight out of the ground), for mid $50's and another $50 for delivery......bought 150 #50 bags of Quick Thaw for $8.75 with free delivery.......


Jay...where did you find your bulk at?


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

i talked to my supplier the other day and he said about a 40% increase on bulk and a 50% increase on bagged


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

purpleranger519;574268 said:


> Jay...where did you find your bulk at?


Guilford, MO MFA and they went through Cargill and it was out of Lyons, KS


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Called Lesco today, they said about $5.00 for a 50lb bag. They do not have any salt in the warehouse but the price should be around $5.00 when they get it


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

Jay brown;574352 said:


> Guilford, MO MFA and they went through Cargill and it was out of Lyons, KS


Wow..that really irks me....I tried to go through Cargill direct and had no luck. Was that just on white rock salt or is that the Clearlane you got...I was looking for clearlane.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

purpleranger519;574692 said:


> Wow..that really irks me....I tried to go through Cargill direct and had no luck. Was that just on white rock salt or is that the Clearlane you got...I was looking for clearlane.


Jay went through someone else, that had an account with Cargill. I think that's what he meant anyways.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

JD Dave;574702 said:


> Jay went through someone else, that had an account with Cargill. I think that's what he meant anyways.


yep, it was through MFA who worked it out with Cargill.....we have two trucks waiting in line right now in Lyons,KS


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

purpleranger519;574692 said:


> Wow..that really irks me....I tried to go through Cargill direct and had no luck. Was that just on white rock salt or is that the Clearlane you got...I was looking for clearlane.


it was on the plain salt.....the "Quick thaw" bagged salt is comming from Smith Fertilizer and Grain, out of Knoxville, Ia...the bags wont get shipped till Oct, said he had 10,000 bags so it's no problem on getting it.....PM me if you need phone #'s


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

Here is a copy of an email I got today...

We have salt.....spread the word, after the lakes freeze around dec. and no more ships can come up salt will go to 190/ton and up because of trucking fuel costs. We are trying to get people to join as a group and buy a ship together. 
We will get from Chile into new orleans and barge it up the river. We need to have people agree to the price and deposit money into an escrow account and enter into a contract of sorts. Why? Because we are trying to get about 10 ships but each ship cost 2.8 million so we need people to commit. We have to pay for the salt before the ship can get loaded. We are importers of salt to the east coast normally and did supply many last year. We were 1 of 2 companies that a supply last year because we do not take state or local contracts, we cater to contractors only! We are 1 of the 13 suppliers in the U.S. of salt and we are the the only ones who don't take goverment contracts. 

It is really bad, worst in the salt business ever! There will be no salt this winter after the first snowfall so everybody better stock up.
Many may say it's a sales pitch and take their chances.....thats ok but don't say we didn't try to warn and help people, don't want people getting mad when the price goes to $190 if you can get it at all! 
It's going to be that bad.....unless we get NO snow....?????
OUR NUMBERS WILL BE AROUND $120-135/TON 
Our claim to fame is, we can get it when nobody else can, like last year, morton and cargill couldn't get....we could and did and saved the day for many!

so everybody knows why the numbers are so high here is what all importers are dealing with
ship $50/ton
salt $20/ton
barge rates depending on destinations and fuel $20-40/ton
port fees and offloading $10-20/ton
profit for us $8/ton
and it's allot of work............


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Very interesting, anyone reputable?


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

Chemical Equipment Labs - never heard of them so I couldn't tell you.


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

I talked to them about two weeks ago. I don't think its a scam. I told him my salt prices and he said he can't even come close to beating it, and that I have a great deal. When I talked to Ray, he knew the salt business, and all the in's and out's of it. If i run out of salt, he said they can truck it to me for around $150 a ton in 24 tons loads, and as many trucks as I want. All COD. If I run out of salt, he will be the frist one I call.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

any idea if this would make its way around the chicago area? for a cost?


----------



## HERITAGE & CO (Aug 28, 2008)

*Bulk Salt In Michigan*

Found Salt In Greater Detroit Area 140.00/ton Delivered.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

HERITAGE & CO;575026 said:


> Found Salt In Greater Detroit Area 140.00/ton Delivered.


For that price I will bring you some.


----------



## HERITAGE & CO (Aug 28, 2008)

I wont pay that much, that is just what I was quoted..How much can you bring me and for how much?


----------



## aquaman855 (Nov 12, 2007)

*No joke Deliver me some salt to chicago*

I have been looking and i cant get salt in chicago or all surrounding areas. from anyone. even the smaller distribitors say they havent gotten it yet but when they do there estimating 160 a ton w/ out delivery. If anyone one out there wants to deliver 10 loads to chicago for around 130 a ton then pm me because thats cheeper than i can find it! and thats no joking around.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Kevin Kendrick;574948 said:


> Chemical Equipment Labs - never heard of them so I could't tell you.


I was trying to work out a deal with them for the past three weeks. If you really are all going to do this you best hurry up. That ship holds twenty thousand tons and picks up from Chili, north Africa or Brazil. This deal takes some time. Second start arraigning trucking its all FOB

Good luck


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Kevin Kendrick;574941 said:


> Here is a copy of an email I got today...
> 
> We have salt.....spread the word, after the lakes freeze around dec. and no more ships can come up salt will go to 190/ton and up because of trucking fuel costs. We are trying to get people to join as a group and buy a ship together.
> We will get from Chile into new orleans and barge it up the river. We need to have people agree to the price and deposit money into an escrow account and enter into a contract of sorts. Why? Because we are trying to get about 10 ships but each ship cost 2.8 million so we need people to commit. We have to pay for the salt before the ship can get loaded. We are importers of salt to the east coast normally and did supply many last year. We were 1 of 2 companies that a supply last year because we do not take state or local contracts, we cater to contractors only! We are 1 of the 13 suppliers in the U.S. of salt and we are the the only ones who don't take goverment contracts.
> ...


Sounds like one of those email scams telling you to give this poor dictator your bank account and they will transfer in millions of dollars to keep it safe and they will let you keep some.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

I was picking up skids of bagged salt today. They were saying forget about bulk salt. Muni's took it all to the point where they will not even see a load this season of bulk. This outfit has historically been a safe haven for getting materials. :crying: ( Luck my needs are small and the commercials are handled through someone else ).


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

That would be a sweet deal on his part at 8 bucks a ton your looking at 160,000 thousand for a transaction. I would hope all the deposited money sat in a trust fund of some sort till the material was delivered.


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

There is an artile about salt supply in the latest Snow Business Magazine that I got in the mail yesterday. They claim everyone will be ok, but prepare yourself, don't wait to the last minute. Stuff we figured out last year basically.


----------



## jrglandscape (Jul 22, 2007)

I found Chemical labs on the internet a few weeks ago called to see about salt like everyone else. I was told the same thing except that they had salt stock piled in philadelphia. So you guys in that area should check to see if it's for real.


----------



## The MAG Man (May 31, 2007)

purpleranger519;575454 said:


> There is an artile about salt supply in the latest Snow Business Magazine that I got in the mail yesterday. They claim everyone will be ok, but prepare yourself, don't wait to the last minute. Stuff we figured out last year basically.


 Factors this year are very different. I wouldn't share that optimism and I also doubt the ability of Chemical Equipment Labs to get barge salt up the river for this season. The biggest problem is availability of bulk vessels and everyone in the business is working on this because the profit potential is so big. One state served by the river system has only a portion of their requirement covered by K+S of Germany with Chilean based salt. There are two companies in Chile that mine salt; K+S and Mahoney. Mahoney is committed for the season and can't get ships, and K+S is fully committed and got the last available vessel. There's plenty of salt, just no ships to haul it. Add to that the disruption in NOLA from Gustav. Those eggs are not chickens until they hatch. Caveat emptor.

If you don't have the salt you need in your yard by December 1st, then I think you will not see anything else for the winter unless it doesn't snow and the "Big 3" start letting allocations loose.


----------

